# HTML order form



## Tyrant_007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi! Does anyone happen to be gifted in HTML? I'm stuck on something stupid while setting up my page to send data to my "shopping cart". The cart needs a few simple inputs like price, product, id, etc. What I want to do is have a list of material types and have the cost associated with them. For example, a cotton shirt being $12 and a poly shirt being $17. Is there a way to take a basic dropdown and have it send two separate values?

*Basic example of what I'm thinking:*




Small 
Medium 
Large 
XL 
XXL 



$12.00 - 100% Cotton 
$17.00 - 100% Polyester 
$13.50 - 50/50 Poly/Cotton Blend 
$15.00 - 65/35 Poly/Cotton Blend 


I see this passing the numerical value of the "cost" and sending it as the "price" which will then be calculated by my cart software. Now if that works, how can I pull a second value out of the same select statement to give me a "material" or "type" value of "100% cotton" for example. That way when a receipt is e-mailed, it says 'you ordered 1 quantity of the "x" shirt in medium in 100% cotton for a cost of $12'. Then have the subtotal, shipping, and total, etc. 

If I'm unclear about what I'm asking, just let me know. Keep in mind that this is all example data.


----------



## Tyrant_007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nevermind, I just set it up differently. I didn't realize I could have more than 1 variable for each product in the same cart addition. 

*Example of the style I'll end up with*:






[TD]Small 
Medium 
Large 
XL
XXL 



Small 
Medium 
Large 
XL
XXL 



Small 
Medium 
Large 
XL
XXL 



Small 
Medium 
Large 
XL
XXL 


A little more programming, but it works as I'd like it to on the receipt.

*Product**Quantity**Price**Amount*Small - Badge T-Shirt, 100% Cotton 12.0012.00[/TD]


----------

